# Interstellar(Original soundtrack)



## kohen13 (Feb 15, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrjHc31DCR0

Hello 
This is a fan made soundtrack I made for the upcoming nolan's film "Interstellar".
What do you think?


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 17, 2014)

Hmm I'll try to be as nice as I can about this, but for the context that you intended, the piece overall just doesn't do it for me (granted that we've been given very vague details about the film itself thus far). The composition is good, but it sounds more fitting for animation, rather than a Nolan film.

Also, you may need to work on your production. The mixing and MIDI programming need a LOT of work to say the least, but sharpening those skills will come with time.


----------



## kohen1300 (Feb 18, 2014)

Jacob Cadmus @ Mon Feb 17 said:


> Hmm I'll try to be as nice as I can about this, but for the context that you intended, the piece overall just doesn't do it for me (granted that we've been given very vague details about the film itself thus far). The composition is good, but it sounds more fitting for animation, rather than a Nolan film.
> 
> Also, you may need to work on your production. The mixing and MIDI programming need a LOT of work to say the least, but sharpening those skills will come with time.



Hi 
I am the member 'kohen13'. I opened a new user because 'kohen13' is not valid for some reason.

About your comment - first, I want to thank you for taking the time for me and to tell your opinion.

I composed this soundtrack as just as I imagined how the movie 'interstellar' wii be.
I guess that if I know more details about the film, I would have composed a different tune, but my goal is just to get reviews on original themes that I compose.

This soundtrack is the highest level I've done so far - considering that my production is just based on the plugins 'HAlionOne', 'miroslav filmharmonic', and 'edirol HQ orchestral', and organ connected to the computer via usb - I really try my best that I can every soundtrack I make.

But the most importent thing for me is the melody itself - so if you say it's good, then I glad for it.

Thanks for the comment again


----------

